# Manual hubs for 06 Super Duty?



## plw1987 (Oct 1, 2009)

I just purchased an 06 ford super duty King Ranch with powerstroke in it. The front factory auto hubs are shot as they were in my 02 when I bought it. I replaced the hubs on my 02 with Warn manual locking hubs and they work awesome. Unfortunately, I don't see where Warn offers them on the 05 and newer super duty's. Any ideas out there? I really don't want to replace these with another factory set like them. Thanks for the input.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Start here.

http://www.4wheelparts.com/Drivetra...7&t_pt=100450&t_pl=9681&t_pn=DPCFO60-3X1104-C


----------



## weareweird69 (Dec 10, 2010)

You can buy manual hubs from ford. I have them in my 06 axles...


----------



## Bigfoot Brent (Mar 19, 2008)

I have heard that the '05 and up Super Duty hubs are made by Warn, but that could be wrong.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Warn shows 99-07 as the same part #.

STD...........WAR11690
Premium....WAR38826

It actually shows a lot of trucks use the same hub, even Chevy's and Dodges. I say pull one and count the splines. The #s I gave are for 30 spline hubs.


----------



## weareweird69 (Dec 10, 2010)

Dont know how they get 99-07, the 05-current hubs are the same, and the 99-04 hubs are the same. Both are different from each other, and even the unit bearings are different.


----------



## got-h2o (Sep 26, 2008)

Looks like they're wrong


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

Just order hubs from Ford manual ones....the 450 had manual on same axle I think.


----------



## kurtandshan (Sep 1, 2010)

How do you know when one is shot? I have a clicking noise in mine that goes away after several miles. Especially loud after sitting for awhile


----------



## Tony350 (Feb 6, 2010)

Price may be more but ford does have all manual hubs. They have them on the xl trucks.


----------

